# Divorce in Dubai



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

There is an article in todays Gulf News regarding the high divorce rates amongst Muslims and the Govt's plan to tackle this problem.

At the bottom of the article, readers can comment on the story.....one in particular caught my attention....

*In my opinion, unpredictability of women is a main reason of conflict and divorce.*

I'm speechless (for once!!)


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeah, women are so very unpredicatble, first they say no, then maybe, then yes then.... Give me all your money I want a divorce.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Yeah, women are so very unpredicatble, first they say no, then maybe, then yes then.... Give me all your money I want a divorce.


Not ALL women do.....


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> *In my opinion, women are the main reason of conflict and divorce.*


Slight edit and it's perfect


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Slight edit and it's perfect


Your cards are marked, Crazy, just keep an eye out for me in the New Year....


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Your cards are marked, Crazy, just keep an eye out for me in the New Year....


And there you go folks. Threats of violence ensue. The prosecution rests m'lud


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> And there you go folks. Threats of violence ensue. The prosecution rests m'lud


Who mentioned violence? Your "assumption" is unsubstantiated


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

I heard from a friend that over here if you say, text thrice to you wife that you want to divorce, that it is then legal. Is this correct? I am sure if it is, it only applies to muslims or locals?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

bubbles said:


> I heard from a friend that over here if you say, text thrice to you wife that you want to divorce, that it is then legal. Is this correct? I am sure if it is, it only applies to muslims or locals?


I've heard the same but it only applies to Muslims!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> I've heard the same but it only applies to Muslims!


Damn shame, that!! LOL


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Anyway what do women know....


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Anyway what do women know....


Good question......we know nothing, of course. We're all pink and fluffy.......yeah right!!!!!!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You should go to the beauticians more often then....


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> You should go to the beauticians more often then....


Why improve on perfection???


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Hairy bird alert.....


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Hairy bird alert.....



Like a monkey!!! PMSL


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Good question......we know nothing, of course. We're all pink and fluffy.......yeah right!!!!!!!


It's true and it's been known for many years. Take a look at this 1950s public information video 

YouTube - Harry Enfield - Women, Don't Drive


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> It's true and it's been known for many years. Take a look at this 1950s public information video
> 
> YouTube - Harry Enfield - Women, Don't Drive


You know that non violent threat I made earlier???? LOL

Thing is, guys, you lot THINK you're the boss, however, us women KNOW we're the boss.....big difference....


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> It's true and it's been known for many years. Take a look at this 1950s public information video
> 
> YouTube - Harry Enfield - Women, Don't Drive


Women, Know Your Place.

Top one Crazy....


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Women, Know Your Place.
> 
> Top one Crazy....


You know how one change change one's mind about someone.......


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> You know that non violent threat I made earlier???? LOL
> 
> Thing is, guys, you lot THINK you're the boss, however, us women KNOW we're the boss.....big difference....


Only when you're in the thigh high stilletoes dahling....


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Only when you're in the thigh high stilletoes dahling....


Something you will NEVER see me in.......


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeah, they're better thrown in the corner of the bedroom....

Don't like pain...


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Yeah, they're better thrown in the corner of the bedroom....


Back to the original subject............


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Back to the original subject............


At least you know your place....


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> At least you know your place....


Yes, thank god for geographical differences......


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Yes, thank god for geographical differences......


Do you think we should just get a room?

In Cyprus, You can fly Olympic there, i'll happily send you the ticket.....


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Do you think we should just get a room?
> 
> In Cyprus, You can fly Olympic there, i'll happily send you the ticket.....


Cyprus? Tight git!!!!!! LMAO


----------

